# RIP: HCol David Loyd Hart, MM, CD, RCCS



## Rheostatic (27 Mar 2019)

https://cmcen-rcmce.ca/hcol-hart-obituary/ said:
			
		

> The Communications and Electronics Branch and The Royal Canadian Corps of Signals is deeply saddened to note the passing of Honorary Colonel (HCol) David Lloyd Hart, MM, CD, RCCS. David passed away on Wednesday, 27 March 2019 at the Jewish General Hospital in Montreal, Quebec surrounded by his family.
> 
> Honorary Colonel David Lloyd Hart was born in Montreal on the 7th of July 1917. Upon his graduation at the High School of Montreal, he attended studies at Strathcona Academy and later McGill University where he obtained his Chartered Accounts Degree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walt (27 Mar 2019)

May you rest in peace, Sir.

VVV

Walt


----------



## kratz (27 Mar 2019)

Rest in peace
BT


----------



## dapaterson (27 Mar 2019)

Met him years ago when he was merely in his 70s.  A fine gentleman, a soldier, a hero.  He will be missed.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Apr 2019)

Rest in peace, Colonel, the old Club members shall miss you.

For those who may not know, Colonel Hart was a central figure of the Inter-Service Club of Montreal, of which I was member, and he was one of the organizer of our annual Remembrance day mess diner for the longest time.


----------

